# pilote - quality recently?



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

can anyone who has bought a new Pilote in the last year particularily A class model 640 reference tell me how it has been generally and reliability and quality etc...






site admin note - more detail in title, and moved to Pilote forum


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

*PILOTE QUALITY*

Can anyone out there help me with info about Pilote not dealers though


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

Are there no current PILOTE owners out there who can give me an unbiased objective view of this manufacturer and it products?


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Pilot A class*

Hi Duds

We have a Pilot G 622 now 5years old.

All in All quite pleased with it it's one of the last models just under 6 meters must say I like the drive helped no end by the ALKO chassis, must admit though it's a bit wider than similar models.

Gripes are the back lights set up very cheap, cupboard catches failing, but after the rubbish build quality of my last van, a Bessacar, it scores 110 %.

The other problem which is nothing to do with the van was the after sales I received from the dealer he fitted a very cheap reversing camera an awning with a crease in the fabric, and when the leisure battery failed we had a problem getting him to pay for the replacement.

Bryan


----------



## Wildbilly (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi 
We bought a 2012 Pilote Aventura P716 on low profile in march. Generally happy but the habitation lighting could have done with being a bit better thought out and LED instead of battery zapping halogens. It is early days so far and we have only done 4.5 K miles but this time next year we will have lived in it for a few months and will be better placed to give a revue.


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes Wildbill you are right about the interior lights but I had extra fitted at new purchase although mine are LED anyway on the Reference. As you say needs about a year of use of a Pilote to form an objective view. Nice touches noted like self closing drawers and vast storage spaces and double floor


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

I am looking to trade in my Mercedes based Autosleeper for either a Pilote A class 640 referance or a Rapido 9048,can anyone with a recent model tell me if the Fiat x250 still suffers from the reversing judder or is it now cured and if there are any other problems. I have read on the forum about rainwater spilling onto the engine and also the fuel filter problem but just wondered if there is anything else to be concerned about before I place my order.
many thanks in advance for any advice given
Don


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi Pad

I have just bought a new Pilote A Class 640 having also before looked at buying Rapido 9048. The reverse judder is no more on mine and the rain water problem only occurred on the C class vans which has been cured on the latest models but with an A Class the build is all different at the front end with no original base Fiat or Peugeot van cab. The new Euro 5 engine is great too. There is lots of storage space on the Pilote and I have had LPG fitted which was not possible with the Rapido construction. The Pilote has 5 years body warranty too and is cheaper than Rapido. Having the kitchen on the near side means a lot more interior space too and larger washroom. There is still brand new 2012 model Reference 640 A Class for sale at SCM at Newark if you want a bargain


----------

